
V8 release 7.5 - tosh
https://v8.dev/blog/v8-release-75
======
diamondo25
Can't wait until it is V8 V8 ;)

~~~
johnhenry
V^2 64?

------
hajile
Nice to see underscored numbers proposal is coming along. Not a huge change,
but a nice quality of life improvement.

------
soganess
Seems like an indirect method of detecting repeat visitors within a known
fixed time interval.

~~~
shawnz
Doesn't every kind of web resource caching already let you do that?

~~~
tlrobinson
Yeah, assuming it doesn't share the cache between multiple websites, which I'm
guessing it doesn't because it "takes advantage of the existing HTTP resource
cache".

The Isolate cache is "keyed by the script’s source code", but that cache is
unique to "the same website’s pages when navigating in the same tab".

[https://v8.dev/blog/code-caching-for-devs](https://v8.dev/blog/code-caching-
for-devs)

